# Foal still not pooping at 2 1/2 weeks



## lilnickers (May 15, 2007)

Our 2 1/2 week old colt had trouble pooping from about day 2. I've done enemas every other day,til foal heat, then he had diarrhea for about 3 days.Well now we are back to the constipated stage again. I did an enema tonight, I just hate to do that to him. After he was born my vet suggested to get some mineral oil down the hatch to help things along. Has anyone else had this problem last so long?? Is there something Mom should be getting to help the foal poop on his own? She is on grass a few hours a day, alfalfa/timothy hay and 12% sweet feed.(I usually feed the dams with babes 16%) Does that make the difference or is there a supplement she should start taking? Sorry for all the questions.....but I hope someone can give me some advice.




:


----------



## Miniv (May 15, 2007)

How is the foal behaving? Is he nursing and acting lively and normally?

If so, is there a possibility that you are not seeing him poop?

From what you are describing, you would have a very sick little boy and a vet would be needed ASAP.

MA


----------



## Charlotte (May 15, 2007)

I agree with miniv. If he was not pooping fairly normally for 2 1/2 weeks he would probalby be dead long ago! Depending on where the horses are kept, foal poops can be really hard to find.

Are you cleaning a stall beded with hay? Or straw?

Charlotte


----------



## lilnickers (May 15, 2007)

Yes, he is acting lively and normal and also nursing fine. Before the foal heat ,he would strain and nothing would happen, so I would do an enema and get results in about 10 minutes. When I clean the stall, I NEVER find anything but mom's. Its very strange. Of all the foals we've had born here , they have always pooped daily. Is it possible that he holds out for several days or am I just missing the results? Yes, I have straw and shavings. I am just perplexed over this. I am thankful he is acting and nursing fine , but knowing that foals can change for the worst so quickly , I am keeping a close eye on him and still doing an enema every 2 days.



: Ok, and maybe I am also a worrywart



:


----------



## Cathy_H (May 15, 2007)

ummm, foals eat moms so is there a chance that he might be eating his own? I don't know why but I'm hoping you are just not finding it hidden in the bedding.


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (May 15, 2007)

I have had a couple that seemed to have more issues with straining and they have always been colts for whatever reason.

Sometimes it is very hard to find baby poo if he is no longer straining and otherwise acting fine I am not sure I would worry to much


----------



## MSRminis (May 16, 2007)

Just a thought, I know in human babies they say if you give too many enemas when they are young they start to depend on them and dont develop the proper muscling to pass it on their own. Could it be possibly the same with him? Again, I don't know and have NO experience with a horse or foal that did that.


----------



## MiLo Minis (May 16, 2007)

MSRminis said:


> Just a thought, I know in human babies they say if you give too many enemas when they are young they start to depend on them and dont develop the proper muscling to pass it on their own. Could it be possibly the same with him? Again, I don't know and have NO experience with a horse or foal that did that.


When I was reading this thread the exact same thing came to my mind! It would explain the straining.


----------



## Minimor (May 16, 2007)

That was my thought too, that he's had too many enemas and that's why he is having constipation problems now.

However, I simply do not believe that this colt is pooping only once every second day. I tell you what, my 2 week old colt--if I didn't see him pooping once in awhile I might be inclined to think he's not going at all. His first day he dropped a huge pile of meconium. I mean HUGE--never have I seen a foal offload that much of the stuff in one go, nor have I ever found a pile of it that big. Usually it's a log of here & there before it turns into real manure. (And he required no enema--no constipation issues at all. I see people saying so often that "all" or "nearly all" colts need to have an enema, but that hasn't been my experience. I've only ever had one colt that needed help that way.) Often I will find foal poop here & there (or the dog does.  Ick.) This year, I have found nothing, not even during the first week when the mare & foal were in a very small pen--I commented once that he has to be pooping since he isn't sick, but I sure don't see him do it, nor do I find any of it when cleaning the stall & pen. Now that he's out in a bigger area I certainly don't find anything. I have seen him go a couple times the last couple days. I suppose some would say he is straining--it's kind of a hard push for him, but it does come out--I watched to make sure that he wasn't really seriously constipated, and he wasn't, it's just a bit of an effort, and not something I would be giving him an enema for.


----------



## ChrystalPaths (May 16, 2007)

Ok Karin...deep breath....I am sure he is pooping but mom is mixing it in with his. Many is the time I have "looked :new_shocked: " for baby poo and not found it. Remember it is pretty small and if he poops and then mom poops on it (Thera did that like a silly cat), you won't find it.

The key things to look for are...is he happy? is he playing? Being a silly pain the butt don'tcha love him boy? At 2 1/2 wks he may be sampling mom's feed and hay too. I would get some nice plain yogurt and syringe some into him daily..say 6-10ccs. You could add a bit of mineral oil to the yogurt also.

IF this boy were having alot of trouble pooing you'd see his back arched, his head down, and he'd be very lethargic and unhappy. Are they back out with the gang yet? The green grass in mom's milk will help out also. Put her and the baby in w/ Hopes if you're concerned about the gang. He's super w/ the babies. Do quit the enemas, you risk compromising his colon muscles in the long run. Trust me, he'll be ok and if you're super worried..call your vet. Post a new pic of him why don'tcha!


----------



## Relic (May 16, 2007)

We have colts from this year who l have only seen pee and never poop the only time l saw 2 of them do it was during foal heat when moms were of winking at the stallions and thats only because it was extra nice out and l was sitting on the calf feeder with my camera waiting for a picture to happen and it only took a few seconds so if l was looking the other way right then would have missed the event. When the other foals play/run around or moms walk there's no fool poop to be seen outside in the dirt. lf you keep giving enemas to often he will have a poop problem when you quit if his body has to rely on itself to get the job done so would for sure stop that and let nature take it's course and if he does have a dumping problem call in a vet.


----------



## Davie (May 16, 2007)

I had a colt born this year that needed some help. When the vet came to do "well baby" checks on the foals (had two born within 20 hours of each other) she gave him a small enema. She said the minis should not be given the full bottle at one time as it does really irritate the intestines. She gave him 1/2 the bottle and then said to only give him a small squirt if I saw him straining without results on more than one ocassion within a couple of hours. I did need to do that once or twice over the next couple of days and after that he was doing a lot better. In fact he is now a week old and I saw him straining a little last night and went to grab the bottle and give him a little assistance and when I lifted his tail I got a swift kick with a hind leg. Let him go and all he needed to do was FART :new_shocked: :bgrin. He let me know in no uncertain terms that he was fine and did not want that tip up his back side again--Little Stinker.

I'm not a vet and only passing along what my vet suggested for me. To be on the safe side ask your vet if he continues to have problems, but if he is hopping and bopping, eating well, and napping like a happy foal then I'd say he is doing fine. If you are still concerned, contact your vet for his/her recommendation.


----------

